# 4 Eggs- used to be 5 :( HELP



## becharris (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi All, I have scanned through some threads and cant seem to find an exact answer. My lady bird has layed 4 eggs, 2 at first, then 2 days later another 1, then the same 2 days later, then the next day she layed a 5th. I checked on them the next day and the 5th was gone, and I found thrown out on the ground? Any ideas why? She hasn't laid anymore in 4 days now.
My other worry is, that she is only sitting on them at night? The male and her are both very protective of the nesting box, and I give them so much space, check once a day on them.....
Should they be sitting on them more? Is at night all? 1st egg was laid about 10days ago, she is turning them often....


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

It could be that it broke and stuck to a feather or the hen knew there was something wrong with the egg.


----------



## becharris (Jul 26, 2012)

Aw  i was sad, it was cracked and had a feather stuck to it, so maybe that happened  i thoght maybe she knkew it wasnt any good... clever things to watch !


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

If it's not too damaged, you can try repairing it with a piece of kleenex and nail polish. Treat the crack like you would a silk wrap.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> My other worry is, that she is only sitting on them at night?


Cockatiel parents share the incubation duties, and the most common pattern is for the male to sit in the daytime and the female to sit at night. In the wild, this helps the hen recover from the strain of egg laying since she has all day to go out and find food for herself, while the male sits in the nest and doesn't get too much to eat. Is your male doing his job?

The male will come out occasionally to eat during the incubation process, and some males will aggressively chase the female until she goes in the nestbox to get away from him. It's his way of making sure the eggs stay warm, but if this happens with your pair you need to keep an eye on it to make sure the violence doesn't get too bad. 

Do you have good bedding in the nestbox? It's always possible for accidents to happen of course, but proper bedding will reduce the risk of the eggs getting broken or chilled. There's info on bedding at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688 if you need it.


----------



## becharris (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks Guys- fixed their beding up and they started sharing-him during the day her at night, but today, i noticed both out of the box for a while, then had alook in the box and they have been poo-ing in there? and havent been back in for quiet a few hours? I just cleaned the box out. I thought its unusual they are poo-ing there? any thoughts?


----------



## becharris (Jul 26, 2012)

should i remove the eggs? and try to warm myself?


----------



## becharris (Jul 26, 2012)

i should also mention I live in Australia- the Blue mtns, currently Winter, Temp is about 6 degrees celsius


----------



## fuzzyfrogs (Jul 31, 2012)

I just moved from the mountains, glad to be away from the cold!  I hope your tiels are warm enough!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Have you candled the eggs? It very well could be that they are no longer good and the parents have abandoned them.


----------



## becharris (Jul 26, 2012)

I have candled them today..... well I did what I think is candle them- and I couldnt see anything worth mentioning? But could it just be that they havent started to incubate yet?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You said they were sitting on them at night right? That would be enough incubation for you to see something at least. It sounds like the eggs may not be fertile. And of course eggs can only be viable for up to ten days without incubation.


----------



## becharris (Jul 26, 2012)

yeah thats what I thought  should i leave them for a little while longer, or would I be able to see something by now, been about 7 days since sitting all night


----------

